# Bella Pups, Pennington, NJ



## Rylie Girl

Has anyone bought a pup from Bella?


----------



## LJack

Lots of red flags.

Repeatedly mentions how important health is but does not do the minimum health clearences for hips, elbows, hearts and eyes.

Breeds doodles.

Cami has a litter every single year for four years in a row.

This is not a reputable breeder.:no:


----------



## Millie'sMom

You can do a lot better. No registered names to verify health clearances. She breeds doodles, and her puppies are listed on at least for different sites: dogsnow.com, pupsusa.com, breedersclub.net, and doggies.com.

Run away, FAST

Here is a previous thread, where she is discussed.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-breeder-puppy/92805-nj-se-pa-breeders.html


----------



## Rylie Girl

*Bella pups*

Thank you for your help! I'm new to this forum. I hope you receive my appreciation!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Do you live in NJ? What exactly are looking for in a golden (pet, show dog, performance, field?) what is your timeframe for wanting to get a pup? Welcome to the GRF!


----------



## Caitner

Can anyone suggest a good breeder in or near South Jersey? My family and I are interested in getting a male golden retriever puppy around February of 2016.


----------



## Prism Goldens

You are smart to start looking now! To go home in February ( I 'm sure you know this but just in case) you'll want a litter being bred in September plus or minus a week or two.
Look for a breeder whose bitches have at a minimum the big 4- hips, elbows, heart (by cardiologist- the number on OFA will end with C-VPI or C-PI or C-NOPI) and eyes in the last 12 months. You want the same on the stud dog. DNA testing is great to have as well, and if the bitch is a carrier (or the stud dog) for anything by DNA, be sure they have done the other breeding partner and they are clear for it.

If you don't know how to verify all the above just post here and someone will check for you!


----------



## Aleksandrina

I live in NJ. And we got Theo from Leslie Lesser and her partner Ilene Handler at Goldenway Goldens in Manalapan, NJ. 

They do clearances properly (heart by cardiologist and eyes every 12 months.) All dogs live inside with the humans. They are all very well-groomed and mannered. 

Leslie and Ilene start the puppies' socialization early. I also friended them both on FB after we brought Theo home. I see Leslie posting tons of pictures of hew litters. They are always adorable and spoken for.  
They will "interview" you to get a sense of what you're looking for and match you with the right pup. Funny thing, we reeeeeeeeeally wanted to get Theo and let them know that after "visiting day." Luckily we happened to be a good match. 

Theo is going to be 1 year old in the beginning of next month. We haven't had any health concerns with him so far. He's been an awesome addition to our family. I love his temperament and how friendly he is with everyone he meets. 

Beryl Scaggs at Penny Lane Goldens also has gorgeous dogs and proper clearances, as far as I know. She lives a few miles away from the ladies mentioned above. She'd also be a good choice.  

Expect to pay around $2,000 for a good quality Golden pup with all health clearances in order from a breeder in NJ.

I hope this helps. Feel free to PM me if you have any additional questions.


----------



## Caitner

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## aesthetic

I'm not sure if you've already found a breeder, but I definitely reccommend Sue Robbins of Kalm Sea Goldens. I'm on the waiting list for her litter due June 6th, and she may have another litter later this year. She does all her clearances (heart, hips, elbows, eyes, etc.) and she shows her dogs. Will won Westminster last year! She's such a wonderful woman. Sue is knowledgeable, and wonderfully kind.

She does have a website, although she doesnt update it much. If you're interested in a future litter, her email, phone number, and the puppy application is on the website.

** I've also heard good things about Jansun, but I haven't talked to Janice myself.


----------



## aesthetic

Kalm Sea's website is kalmsea.com btw. I also forgot to mention that all her dogs are wonderful. They're so beautiful, especially Will? They're also very friendly.

I had the pleasure of meeting one of her litters (all were spoken for and had just turned 8 weeks). They were all very lovely, playful, and curious.


Sorry for that novel


----------



## Dee263

Aesthetic, I am anxiously waiting the birth of the June 6th litter too!


----------



## aesthetic

kind of just realized this thread was from 2013:doh:


----------



## aesthetic

Dee263 said:


> Aesthetic, I am anxiously waiting the birth of the June 6th litter too!


I'm very excited!! Are you looking for a male or female?


----------



## Dee263

aesthetic said:


> I'm very excited!! Are you looking for a male or female?


I'm looking for a show/obedience girl, although I will settle for a boy if I have to  What are you getting?


----------



## aesthetic

Dee263 said:


> I'm looking for a show/obedience girl, although I will settle for a boy if I have to  What are you getting?


we're hoping for a boy, though we will settle for a girl if we need to


----------



## skelley

My golden is from bella pups and she has MANY health issues. She has juvenile cataracts (diagnosed age 2) and hip dysplasia (diagnosed age 3). She is also incontinent, but this may be due to her being spayed. Please do not purchase your dog from this backyard breeder. There are many warning signs I did not know better to see when I purchased Koda four years ago. She has the classic personality of a golden, but does not match the breed standard for appearance in any category. Do not use Bella Pups. Please feel free to contact me with any further questions if you are still unsure.


----------



## nolefan

skelley said:


> My golden is from bella pups and she has MANY health issues. She has juvenile cataracts (diagnosed age 2) and hip dysplasia (diagnosed age 3). She is also incontinent, but this may be due to her being spayed. Please do not purchase your dog from this backyard breeder. There are many warning signs I did not know better to see when I purchased Koda four years ago. She has the classic personality of a golden, but does not match the breed standard for appearance in any category. Do not use Bella Pups. Please feel free to contact me with any further questions if you are still unsure.


Thank you for sharing your experience here, health clearances are so important. I'm sorry that your girl has had health issues. It is heartbreaking when we realize that something is seriously wrong that might have been avoided had the breeder done simple and relatively inexpensive health testing on the parents of a litter before breeding. I hope you are able to give your girl some quality of life along with love and that next time around you will have a better experience armed with some hard earned knowledge. Hopefully your post will convince others to learn about health clearances and not give money to a breeder who isn't religious about them. GRCA.org.


----------



## Mark O'Keefe

In August of 2015 we lost out Golden Skylar, due to cancer. My wife was beside herself and realized she missed having a Golden. I agreed to get another Golden. She decided to buy one from Bella Pups in Pennington NJ. (I do love dogs and particularly Goldens). The policy I believe was cash or certified check, which I think is fine. The day we went to pick up Fergus, We started off early, because we did not want to miss our appointment time. Of course I forgot the cash at home, and had to double back. I do not remember the number we had as far as the pick, but let's say it was number 4. Upon realizing I left the cash at home, we were pulling up to the breeders house. My wife called, explained the situation, everything was fine. We ended up getting there 10 minutes late for the appointment time. There were already people taking our appointment time. We ended up losing our pick, so we picked out of the 2 last pups. It seems Fergus picked my wife, so we took him. Fergus is 8 months old now. He is perfect in every way as far as looks, temperament, everything. We adore him. That being said, as a retired cop, I was/am suspicious. If I had to guess, I think Fergus was from a puppy mill. It seems Bella Pups, with Patricia Hess acting as owner, uses her house as a prop. I think she buys a puppy mill litter, makes arrangements to sell them as if they are her litter. I saw no signs that any pups were raised there. Meeting the pups, they were in a temporary metal crate corral. It was in the finished basement, so all other doors were closed, yet it did not have a dog smell. I saw nothing to make me believe any pups were born there. She was not even listed as the breeder on the AKC papers. People nowadays know how bad puppy mills and pet shops are, so I believe this is the new way to sell them. Advertise that you are a loving puppy breeder, schedule puppy sales, have the puppy mill drop them off at your house in the early AM, then have unwary, loving pet owners buy them. Then you can also charge top dollar, where known puppy mills will only charge a couple of hundred. I have no proof of this, but it is my gut instinct. Fergus is 8 months old, but his rear legs seem stiff when he walks, but he can run like a bullet. I just hope he has no health issues.


----------



## ArchersMom

What you're describing is referred to as a "broker." They're just as bad as the puppy mills, in my opinion. They use innocent dogs for profit and lie to buyers. This is why it's so important to buy from reputable breeders whom are members of the GRCA and follow the code of ethics. I hope Fergus is one of the lucky ones and doesn't suffer any health issues.


----------



## Mark O'Keefe

Yes, I agree, it seemed like a puppy broker. It is just window dressing to sell off puppy mill puppies. People will buy from a friendly person with puppies in their home, in reality, the poor things are probably cramped into crates until they are dropped off to the brokers house. A reputable breeder would breed dogs who have a better chance of not having health issues, having a longer and happier life. Once we got there to pick up the puppy, there was no way my wife would have accepted a "no" from me. To this days she still suffers the loss of Skylar, our last golden who died 6 months prior.


----------



## Harpo

*Harpo from Bella Pups*

Golden retrievers have always been my favorite breed. I have also rescued many cats and dogs in the past 4 decades. After my golden baby passed away at age 14 and a half, I finally was able to bring myself to purchase a mini doodle from Bella Pups. This breeder came with a recommendation from my vet as someone who provides a most personal, loving and clean environment for her puppies. Always available on the phone or by email, she has been very helpful for any follow up advice, concern and/or referrals. My puppy is thriving; it is so obvious that he came from a loving and nurturing environment from day 1. I recommend Bella Pups with no reservations.


----------



## ArchersMom

The very fact that they're selling "mini doodles" tells us that they're not following the GRCA code of ethics, as they should be. Regardless of whom recommended them to you, they aren't a reputable breeder. Judging by this thread, they're not a breeder at all but a front for a puppy mill.


----------



## roxynova

So sweet, love Fergus! Mark, I think our Rollie is from the same litter  The pups were not dropped off that day as we visited them earlier in the week. Please write back if you are still monitoring this thread.

~Kristin


----------



## Mec

*Stay away from this breeder*

I wish I had seen this site before I purchased a dog from Bella pups. Everyone that told you to stay away is right. We purchased a dog from her and we needed a dog that had very little shed or none. We did not get that. We were inexperienced and should of done more research. We did a DNA test on her and although she is 75% doddle and 25% golden she still sheds A LOT!! When I asked her about it she told me that it was because she is shedding her old coat and during that time of year they shed more, so I waited. When I contacted her again because nothing changed she told me that she could not keep track of what people need when purchasing a dog, which I told her as a breeder they should pay attention to what people are requesting. To make a long story short she offered me to re-home my dog, now that she is part of our family and we purchased her because my son suffers from anxiety, or refund me $200.00. She is not someone that I will ever refer to anyone. I hope you were able to find a better breeder. Please pass this message along.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Mec said:


> I wish I had seen this site before I purchased a dog from Bella pups. Everyone that told you to stay away is right. We purchased a dog from her and we needed a dog that had very little shed or none. We did not get that. We were inexperienced and should of done more research. We did a DNA test on her and although she is 75% doddle and 25% golden she still sheds A LOT!! When I asked her about it she told me that it was because she is shedding her old coat and during that time of year they shed more, so I waited. When I contacted her again because nothing changed she told me that she could not keep track of what people need when purchasing a dog, which I told her as a breeder they should pay attention to what people are requesting. To make a long story short she offered me to re-home my dog, now that she is part of our family and we purchased her because my son suffers from anxiety, or refund me $200.00. She is not someone that I will ever refer to anyone. I hope you were able to find a better breeder. Please pass this message along.


That's the problem with buying a designer dog. It's a mixed breed dog. There is no one in the world who could guarantee a doodle will or will not shed. It depends what the mix turns out to be. It's biology. Not every puppy in the litter will even be the same.


----------



## Michael C

Mark O'Keefe said:


> In August of 2015 we lost out Golden Skylar, due to cancer. My wife was beside herself and realized she missed having a Golden. I agreed to get another Golden. She decided to buy one from Bella Pups in Pennington NJ. (I do love dogs and particularly Goldens). The policy I believe was cash or certified check, which I think is fine. The day we went to pick up Fergus, We started off early, because we did not want to miss our appointment time. Of course I forgot the cash at home, and had to double back. I do not remember the number we had as far as the pick, but let's say it was number 4. Upon realizing I left the cash at home, we were pulling up to the breeders house. My wife called, explained the situation, everything was fine. We ended up getting there 10 minutes late for the appointment time. There were already people taking our appointment time. We ended up losing our pick, so we picked out of the 2 last pups. It seems Fergus picked my wife, so we took him. Fergus is 8 months old now. He is perfect in every way as far as looks, temperament, everything. We adore him. That being said, as a retired cop, I was/am suspicious. If I had to guess, I think Fergus was from a puppy mill. It seems Bella Pups, with Patricia Hess acting as owner, uses her house as a prop. I think she buys a puppy mill litter, makes arrangements to sell them as if they are her litter. I saw no signs that any pups were raised there. Meeting the pups, they were in a temporary metal crate corral. It was in the finished basement, so all other doors were closed, yet it did not have a dog smell. I saw nothing to make me believe any pups were born there. She was not even listed as the breeder on the AKC papers. People nowadays know how bad puppy mills and pet shops are, so I believe this is the new way to sell them. Advertise that you are a loving puppy breeder, schedule puppy sales, have the puppy mill drop them off at your house in the early AM, then have unwary, loving pet owners buy them. Then you can also charge top dollar, where known puppy mills will only charge a couple of hundred. I have no proof of this, but it is my gut instinct. Fergus is 8 months old, but his rear legs seem stiff when he walks, but he can run like a bullet. I just hope he has no health issues.


Mark, I read your story. I believe you are correct. My Golden Shotsy passed at 8 yrs old with several cancers. 9/4/2020. I read the AKC paper and Patricia from Bella Pups is NOT the breeder. We thought she was. Jay Lapp is the breeder. Never met him but did research. It seems the Lapp family from Pa have many violations due to puppy mills.. We are crushed by his early passing. Im starting to believe that the Lapp families practicing in breeding caused Shotsys cancers.. This gives us some closure in that we are struggling with what did we do wrong. I have had dogs my whole life, but never lost a dog so early. My wife said to me that Patricia said to her she has a partner and she takes over with 7 weeks left. I didnt hear that on adoption day.I guess she is a so called broker. Never the less, Shotsy was an incredible dog and we must remember that. Thank you for this post. Michael C


----------



## Linzi teddy

We got our boy from Bella 4 years ago tomorrow, he was euthanized last night. He had been struggling for over a year and diagnosed in august with IBD his final days he couldn’t eat, drink or walk without having to lay down. His belly was like a balloon. I agree I am very skeptical about Bella pups now. I’ve never had a dog before teddy so wasn’t aware what to look for. I’m totally heartbroken and really hope she’s not getting puppies from mills as the heartache she’s causing families is so crushing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Linzi teddy said:


> We got our boy from Bella 4 years ago tomorrow, he was euthanized last night. He had been struggling for over a year and diagnosed in august with IBD his final days he couldn’t eat, drink or walk without having to lay down. His belly was like a balloon. I agree I am very skeptical about Bella pups now. I’ve never had a dog before teddy so wasn’t aware what to look for. I’m totally heartbroken and really hope she’s not getting puppies from mills as the heartache she’s causing families is so crushing


I'm so sorry for the health problems your boy had and for your loss of him.


----------

